# Betta fin rot question



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,

My betta has fin rot, I noticed it a few days ago and parts of the tip of one fin were actually fuzzy! Poor Blue. I quarantined him and I've been treating him with aquarium salt and daily water changes, the infection hasn't spread since I started the treatment but today (day 3 of treatment) I saw that the damaged parts of his fin have fallen clean off! It's not a huge amount of fin and the wound looks quite clean, just wondering if it's likely to grow back. He seems to be perking up again, he's been pretty inactive since the trouble started. He just hates these big water changes. I'm only worried that he might hurt himself if he tries to flare or something.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He will be fine. It will grow back, but you will have to do some work. First off, what is his temp? and his waterchange schedule? Fin rot is a water quality issue, easily cured with warm clean water.


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> He will be fine. It will grow back, but you will have to do some work. First off, what is his temp? and his waterchange schedule? Fin rot is a water quality issue, easily cured with warm clean water.


Thanks  his temp is kept around 76-78f, and his water gets changed once a week; I check the ammonia and nitrate mid week to make sure I'm not leaving it too late. I think the problem is that one of the ottos died and since they usually like to hide anyway I didn't notice for a couple of days by which time the body had started to rot, it will have contaminated the water. It's the first time since I populated the tank that I've had trouble.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Suprised Bev didn't mention bettas don't usaully like salt?You can up your temp to low 80's and try for waterchanges at least twice a week until he gets better.You may just get used to it(the waterchanges) at which point you could just continue(never hurts anything).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah that is probably what did it. You should raise the temp up a little more, to at least 80. It will speed his healing and he will be much more active.


----------

